# please help me



## lsut2003 (Dec 5, 2006)

i smoked weed a week ago with my friend and had a horrible, terrorfying trip, and the next day i felt like a different person. i know now that i have drug induced dp, i dont really get panic attacks anymore but i feel like im drifting through the day and i dont feel motivated at all, and i also dont feel any emotion and am not social anymore. what do i do?? when the hell will this go away, its tearing me apart, i just want to be the old me again


----------



## none (Dec 29, 2005)

//


----------



## guido_arbia (Jan 27, 2007)

The mind usually heals from drug induced symptoms within six months of going off the drug if not sooner. At least, that's what I was told.


----------



## Lynch_mob (Jan 10, 2007)

It will heal when it will heal.

I don't want to seem like a downer but i've had the exact same thing you described everyday for the last 2 year's. It is becomming less and less obvious i don't always think about it, they way i used to.

There are people who have had this a lot longer then I have, and some they're whole life. But because my DP as well was drug induced. the best thing you can do is face what happened that night to make you feel this way and confront it, no matter how hard. Even if nothing happened, and you are just DP'd out, talking is pretty much the only thing you can do.


----------



## chills (Dec 25, 2006)

yo lsut..
the exact same experienced happned to me around october.. bad trip from weed and things just didnt start to make sense afterwords.
From my experiece over these months tapering off from weed is the best thing to do, and eventually all those questions that roam around in your head will start to dissapear.. also try getting out to see friends as much as possible i still go out and party every friday and saturday night without touching weed.
i do still get those crazy thougts when im going to sleep and sometimes during my dreams oddly.. but during the day theyve slowly stopped and i think its cuz ive stayed off the drug.. hopefully this all will clear up in the near future for u like it almost is for me


----------

